# What do you do with your poles on the chair?



## Greg (Oct 14, 2007)

The new MRG Single chair thread kinda inspired this thought-provoking and truly intriguing thread idea. What do you do with your poles on the lift? Normally, I'll slip them under my right leg as I load the chair and sort of half sit on them on the way up. You?


----------



## mattchuck2 (Oct 14, 2007)

Yeah, under my ass . .


----------



## severine (Oct 14, 2007)

Being relatively inexperienced, I have this weird quirky thing that I prefer an outside seat on any chairlift.  Then I usually hold my poles in the outside hand kind of diagonally across my front so they're not hitting anyone, but I'm not going to drop them either.  Make sense?  I'm afraid of heights and for some reason, holding onto my poles well comforts me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Oct 14, 2007)

Leave them on my wrists, and let them hang.

Im a rebal that defies the "remove pole straps" sign:lol:

Never dropped a pole leaving them on.


----------



## ski220 (Oct 14, 2007)

I don't like sticking them under my legs.  It can cut off the circulation, leading to tired legs and cold feet.  If there is a safety bar I'll tuck them under my arm resting them on the back of the chair and the bar.  I like footrests personally.  A nice slow chair like MRG's is a good place to take a nap.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 14, 2007)

If room allows (i.e. the chair isn't full or too cramped), I put the poles under my right leg, usually slipping them under when loading. When the chair is full, logistically, this can be a pain in the but for everybody so then I just hold them together in my right hand angling right to left slightly.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 14, 2007)

I try to balance them on my helmet, it makes the ride go quicker, however, I do buy a lot of poles.


----------



## marcski (Oct 14, 2007)

I slip them under my legs.  Unlike everyone who's answered so far, I'm ambidextrous and will slip them under either leg, depending on where I am on the chair.  At times, I will also, if on the end of the chair, I'll put them under my arm (again either one depending on which side of the chair) as they sit on the safety bar and the side bar of the chair. 

95% of the time they're under either leg.


----------



## Zand (Oct 14, 2007)

With a full chair, I just hold them i front of me. If there's room to so do, I just put them across my lap.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 14, 2007)

I usually just hold them, but if I need to adjust clothing or clean goggles/glasses I'll stick em under my leg.


----------



## kcyanks1 (Oct 14, 2007)

Under my leg.  Generally my left leg.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 14, 2007)

I ride, no pesky annoying poles for me!


----------



## threecy (Oct 14, 2007)

I throw mine at snowboarders, Yankees fans, and [ political reference removed by Moderator ] ...the rest of the time I just hold them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 14, 2007)

always under my leg, though which one depends on where I am sitting on the chair, so that I don't disturb others.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 14, 2007)

I slip them under my leg.  But I had a very bad experience last season getting off a lift so I'm very careful now.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 14, 2007)

Right under my butt then I lower the safety bar carefully so that the poles don't get hit and bent.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 14, 2007)

Usually under a leg, depending on the chair and how many others are on it with me.


----------



## Terry (Oct 15, 2007)

If the chair is crowded I will just hold them in frt of me. If not crowded I will sometimes put them under my right leg to free up the hands for lift lagers!


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Oct 15, 2007)

Greg said:


> The new MRG Single chair thread kinda inspired this thought-provoking and truly intriguing thread idea. What do you do with your poles on the lift? Normally, I'll slip them under my right leg as I load the chair and sort of half sit on them on the way up. You?




I always just hold them..I never sit on them unless I'm trying to grab something from a pocket..


----------



## Marc (Oct 15, 2007)

Sometimes I put them under a leg, depending on the lift and how crowded it is.  I've become good at judging where they need to be when I'm on a left with foot rests.


----------



## tcharron (Oct 15, 2007)

threecy said:


> I throw mine at snowboarders, Yankees fans, and [ political reference removed by Moderator ] ...the rest of the time I just hold them.



I'm not really sure I'd call it a throw, as much as a carefully aimed 'bombs away!' release while on the lift tho...

You'd think they'd learn to move out of the way when the guy on the lift is making a whistling sound from high pitch to low..


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 15, 2007)

BeanoNYC said:


> I slip them under my leg.  But I had a very bad experience last season getting off a lift so I'm very careful now.


I thought it was your pack that started the problem?


----------



## eastcoastpowderhound (Oct 15, 2007)

hang em from the wrists usually, under my left leg if I need my hands.


----------



## cbcbd (Oct 15, 2007)

I use straps so they're hanging from my wrists. If I need to get something out of a pocket I just put both hanging from one wrist and use the other hand.


----------



## DEVO (Oct 15, 2007)

sit on 'em


----------



## campgottagopee (Oct 15, 2007)

Just leave straps on my wrist and let em dangle


----------



## Paul (Oct 15, 2007)

Annoy the person next to me.


----------



## ComeBackMudPuddles (Oct 15, 2007)

threecy said:


> I throw mine at [. . .] Yankees fans [. . .] ...the rest of the time I just hold them.




That's fine.  Hopefully, for my sake, your aim is as good as Gagne's.  Aaah HA HA ha hAHA HaH.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 15, 2007)

I like to try and throw mine into the guide sheaves.  They turn into all sorts of neat shapes if you get em in there just right.  You just need to make sure that you take off your straps first!


----------



## hammer (Mar 24, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Right under my butt then I lower the safety bar carefully so that the poles don't get hit and bent.


Might as well bump this one today...

I try to position them so that I can sit on them...drives the spouse nuts when we load and unload, she always wonders why I don't just hold them.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 24, 2011)

Under my a$$.


----------



## Warp Daddy (Mar 24, 2011)

On my wrists if riding alone , if not on my lap


----------



## jimmywilson69 (Mar 24, 2011)

I often times let them dangle but I learned my lesson at earlier this year when I forgot about a mid station...  bent the bottom sections of my black diamond flicklock traverse poles.  

Now I sit on them.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)




----------



## Nick (Mar 24, 2011)

I've never even realized there was any method beyond just holding them on the ride up.


----------



## 2knees (Mar 24, 2011)

I wanna know what other topics greg didnt post about before he settled on this one.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 24, 2011)

Hawkshot99 said:


> Leave them on my wrists, and let them hang.
> 
> Im a rebal that defies the "remove pole straps" sign:lol:
> 
> Never dropped a pole leaving them on.



I have changed my ways.  I now use Leki poles with the quick release straps.  I remove my poles, and sit on them.  I prefer them to be under my left thigh, as long as there is not a footrest that will hit them.  If the footrest will hit them, I adjust accordingly.


----------



## WWF-VT (Mar 24, 2011)

I usually light the baskets on fire and throw them like a spear at skiers below the chair


----------



## wa-loaf (Mar 24, 2011)

Drink from them!


----------



## o3jeff (Mar 24, 2011)

2knees said:


> I wanna know what other topics greg didnt post about before he settled on this one.



If you guessed a thousand post thread, you're wrong...
http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php?t=665


----------



## mondeo (Mar 24, 2011)

I usually like to stab the other people on the chair a couple times on the way up. If I'm solo, I'll use it as a javelin. Try to aim for snowboarders or tele skiers.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 24, 2011)

i liked the old chairs that had hooks so you could hang them while riding.

way back in the day i used to just let them dangle between my legs. i had the grips rather than the straps and i'd clip them on the safety bar.  Then i skied at a place with a mid-station and bent both poles as we passed over the ramp that i want paying attention to.


----------



## Nick (Sep 15, 2011)

This thread really gets me going for the winter :lol:


----------



## andrec10 (Sep 15, 2011)

Under my Butt so I dont have to hold them! I used to love my old Scott poles with those grips that you could hang on the safety bar...


----------



## bvibert (Sep 15, 2011)

Nice bump! :lol:

This thread is like the epitome of the "holy crap it needs to snow" threads around here.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 15, 2011)

bvibert said:


> Nice bump! :lol:
> 
> This thread is like the epitome of the "holy crap it needs to snow" threads around here.



So true B....:lol:


----------



## ski stef (Sep 15, 2011)

Ask the person next to me to hold them while I reapply chapstick and check my phone


----------



## snowmonster (Sep 15, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> check my phone



The most risky maneuver on a chairlift. One bad jolt and you're looking at dropping serious meal money on a new Iphone.


----------



## Gnarcissaro (Sep 15, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> One bad jolt and you're looking at dropping serious meal money on a new Iphone.



And if you are riding with an expensive iPhone in your pocket I have little to no sympathy for you when you break the screen. :wink:


----------



## ski stef (Sep 16, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> The most risky maneuver on a chairlift. One bad jolt and you're looking at dropping serious meal money on a new Iphone.



Haven't had a drop or cracked screen yet...now I'm cursed this season. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Nick (Sep 16, 2011)

Ski Stef said:


> Ask the person next to me to hold them while I reapply chapstick and *post on AlpineZone*



Fixed :lol:


----------



## soposkier (Sep 16, 2011)

under  left leg, makes passing the flask easier.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 10, 2012)




----------



## St. Bear (Jan 10, 2012)

I sit on my poles, left buttcheck.


----------



## 2knees (Jan 10, 2012)

I love this thread.

Makes me wonder how many times greg got stuffed in his locker....


----------



## drjeff (Jan 10, 2012)

2knees said:


> I love this thread.
> 
> Makes me wonder how many times greg got stuffed in his locker....



There's literally a few HUNDRED other old threads on AZ that Greg started that makes one wonder the same thing  :lol:


----------



## dl (Jan 10, 2012)

Damn, one less chance to make my millions - http://www.poleminders.com


----------



## Nick (Jan 10, 2012)

dl said:


> Damn, one less chance to make my millions - http://www.poleminders.com



Pretty simple solution


----------



## Cheese (Apr 3, 2012)

Lil' secret:  If the skier to the left or right of you is hawt, hand them your poles as you're skiing out to the chair.  Typically they will hold one pair in each hand.  That leaves them defenseless and you can totally grope their a$$ before the chair comes without fear of getting slugged.  The lifties usually get a good laugh when you pull it off too!


----------



## Breakout12 (Nov 2, 2012)

I'm still using my old school (mid 80's) poles with molded grips.  One of the many reasons that I prefer these grips is that they hook onto the chairlift bar.


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2013)

I wonder how the poleminders company is doing. i've never seen them anywhere.


----------



## hammer (Feb 26, 2013)

I've gone back from sitting on them to just holding them.  Tends to be less awkward.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> I wonder how the poleminders company is doing. i've never seen them anywhere.



Shark Tank?



hammer said:


> I've gone back from sitting on them to just holding them. Tends to be less awkward.



You've gotta know which side to point them based on the foot rest before you sit.  If you change your mind and readjust there's a good chance you'll get clocked in the head by the safety bar by paranoid chair riders.


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 26, 2013)

Put them under feet, so I can have a safety meeting, very important.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

I've been sitting on them this year.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

I still use some old poles from XX years ago with the plastic wrap-around grip.  Absolutely LOVE them for the lift because they clip right onto the safety bar.


----------



## Breakout12 (Feb 26, 2013)

WinnChill said:


> I still use some old poles from XX years ago with the plastic wrap-around grip.  Absolutely LOVE them for the lift because they clip right onto the safety bar.



Dude, that's what I said, post #60.  Those grips rule on many levels!  Yay for us!


----------



## WinnChill (Feb 26, 2013)

Breakout12 said:


> Dude, that's what I said, post #60.  Those grips rule on many levels!  Yay for us!



Nice!  One of poles is bent too but I don't even care because I love those grips.  I'm scoping out the next ski swap for some "newer" ones.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2013)

I have Leki Trigger poles, no attached straps so they just hang from my gloves.  Very nice, no stress or worrying about dropping them.


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)

hey Nick . . . 


BenedictGomez said:


> I have Leki Trigger poles, no attached straps so they just hang from my gloves.  Very nice, no stress or worrying about dropping them.


----------



## Nick (Feb 26, 2013)

Nice. I despise straps.


----------



## o3jeff (Feb 26, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



You put basket side under?


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)

o3jeff said:


> You put basket side under?


just started that this year.  all the racers do that so i figured it was the cool way


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 26, 2013)

Nick said:


> Nice. I despise straps.



They also have a tree skiing safety feature, the trigger releases and they rip away if you get hung up on a tree


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 26, 2013)




----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



Sure.  But then you dont get the satisfaction of hearing that really cool click.   
You're probably the type that loads shotgun shells individually by hand instead of buying a pump ((((smugly hurrumphs))).


----------



## Cornhead (Feb 27, 2013)

After I'm done skewering lifties in the nads, I lift up my butt cheek and slide them under, I do slide the basket side under, the baskets are about two inches in diameter, so I don't think it makes any difference.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



This should be corrected to something like, "How to safely hold poles on groomers"

Carving or racing I would agree.  However in the trees the strap should be shortened so that only 4 fingers slide through so that the thumb and wrist are free and therefore the strap slips off easily should it snag on something in the woods.

Also you'll notice in the video that for a single pole strap there are actually two straps joined with a buckle.  In the video both parallel straps are aligned and therefore hang next to each other.  This makes it difficult to find an opening and slide the hand in.  If you remove one strap from the buckle, twist it 180* and put it back into the buckle a gap forms between the two straps.  This gap makes it much easier to slide in the hand.


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

gmcunni said:


>



Man, I haven't even figured out how to tie my shoes yet. Now I have to figure this out?


----------



## Nick (Feb 27, 2013)

I don't understand why you guys need straps at all. What is the point?


----------



## ScottySkis (Feb 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> I don't understand why you guys need straps at all. What is the point?



Fall down, straps will slide with you.


----------



## mattchuck2 (Feb 28, 2013)

Plus they help when you're pushing off (provided that you're holding them right - grabbing on top of the strap, instead of under... Grabbing under is a good way to break your thumb)


----------



## Breakout12 (Feb 28, 2013)

mattchuck2 said:


> Plus they help when you're pushing off (provided that you're holding them right - grabbing on top of the strap, instead of under... Grabbing under is a good way to break your thumb)



Which is why the moulded grips are awesome.  They craddle the hand better and provide a much larger and more stable and comfortable pushing surface.  I agree with Nick.  I don't like straps, and prefer that my equipment not stay attached to me in the event of a fall.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Feb 28, 2013)

Breakout12 said:


> *Which is why the moulded grips are awesome.*  They craddle the hand better and provide a much larger and more stable and comfortable pushing surface.  I agree with Nick.*  I don't like straps, and prefer that my equipment not stay attached to me in the event of a fall.*



I'm a strap-hater too, that's why I bought Leki.  

Before the Leki poles, I had a pair of molded grips that were massive, and looked like the hand guard on a medievil sword.  They were about 12 years old and that style is generally considered "uncool" so I didnt have any fear of leaving them with my locked skis at Jay Peak.  Stolen.


----------



## Cheese (Feb 28, 2013)

Nick said:


> I don't understand why you guys need straps at all. What is the point?



I wear them the way shown in the video when racing.  For a strong start out of the gate, there is no question that a properly adjusted strap around the wrist is stronger than just a tight grip on the handle or even 4 fingers through those 80s molded grips (yes, I rocked them for quite a number of years before I knew better).

Outside of the race course it's unlikely you keep a strong grip on the handles so the straps are there in case your pole finds a minor snag that removes it from your hand.  Could be a basket tapping a tree, perhaps a pole plant that goes deeper than expected or even just a momentary lapse of concentration while pushing that could cause you to leave a pole behind.  If you're skiing trees with only 4 fingers through the straps you can recover the pole from minor tugs but any strong tug will rip it from your hand to save your shoulder.

Visually, if you're trying to present a look that you know what you're doing, dangling pole straps are distracting from that.  Much like a gap above your goggles, one or more pant legs above the boot or perhaps a dangling boot power strap.  Molded grips have that trapped in a decade look that go best with 205cm Olin skis, Raichle rear entry boots, CB pants with built in nylon gators, a brightly colored ear warmer and Vuarnet  sunglasses with the leather powder guards.  Ooh baby that was a look!


----------



## steamboat1 (Feb 28, 2013)

Breakout12 said:


> Which is why the moulded grips are awesome.  They craddle the hand better and provide a much larger and more stable and comfortable pushing surface.  I agree with Nick.  I don't like straps, and prefer that my equipment not stay attached to me in the event of a fall.



I blame moulded grips for tearing my rotator cuff years ago. I'll never use them again.


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Feb 28, 2013)

steamboat1 said:


> I blame moulded grips for tearing my rotator cuff years ago. I'll never use them again.



I broke a broke a bone in the "snuff box" area of my hand at Grand Targhee. I took a friend there one time and the rental poles with the molded grips were too short for her so I let her use mine and I used the rentals. The surgeon in Jackson advised it was the grip that caused the injury and that he and other surgeons strongly suggested not to use them. I got the injury from a fall when my hand slammed a patch of ice. I know...ice at GT.....it was late spring and the freeze thaw thing was going on.


----------



## HD333 (Mar 1, 2013)

What are these poles you speak of???  

When I do ski I sit on them, basket in. Most of the time I hold my daughters poles mainly so I do not have to  conduct a search and rescue mission when she eventually drops them.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2013)

I apologize if this has already been discussed -  tread is too long to read

It drives me crazy when people get off the lift with their poles in each hand.  This results in less room and they muscle the person on both sides out of their way as their arms are bent and out.  Granted only about 10% of folks due this but it is a problem for kids especially as an adult's elbow often winds up in their face.

I know Instructers teach this......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

catskillman said:


> It drives me crazy when people get off the lift with their poles in each hand.  This results in less room and they muscle the person on both sides out of their way as their arms are bent and out.  Granted only about 10% of folks due this but it is a problem for kids especially as an adult's elbow often winds up in their face.
> *
> I know Instructers teach this*......




Probably because it's the correct way.

And only 10% of skiers do this?     Maybe I'm wrong, but I'd put it considerably higher (70%?).


----------



## catskillman (Mar 1, 2013)

10% have a pole in each hand getting off the lift I believe - you think it is 70%?  

Wow!  Where do you ski that you see that.


----------



## marcski (Mar 1, 2013)

If I'm skiing solo, I tend to put the pole straps on the gloves....have one in each hand and take off right from the lift.

But, as I said about 5.5 years ago, I tend to slide them under a leg.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 1, 2013)

catskillman said:


> It drives me crazy when people get off the lift with their poles in each hand.  This results in less room and they muscle the person on both sides out of their way as their arms are bent and out.  Granted only about 10% of folks due this but it is a problem for kids especially as an adult's elbow often winds up in their face.
> 
> I know Instructers teach this......



Where do they teach this?  I've always seen it the opposite where it's taught to sit back and hang onto the chair up until it's time to stand up.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 1, 2013)

Cheese said:


> Where do they teach this?  I've always seen it the opposite where* it's taught to sit back and hang onto the chair *up until it's time to stand up.



Hang onto the chair?  Whaaaaa?

I was taught to have a pole in each hand like Catskillman said, and to stand when the skis hit the ground.  You rise up, you're now in skiing position.  Seems logical.  I cant see a reason why you wouldnt want to already have your poles in skiing condition.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 1, 2013)

if i'm alone on the chair i strap into my poles an just ski off the lift. of there are others i usually hold the poles in 1 hand and push off from the chair with the other.  if my good friends are with me i'll use my free hand to push them so they fall and get embarrassed.


----------



## Nick (Mar 1, 2013)

I don't recall what instructors told me but I was taught as cheese says both poles in one hand and other hand on the chair back. I do it like that to this day , helps push off the chair to clear it when it makes then turn on the bull wheel. This is way more important on a fixed grip lift where it maintains its speed vs a detachable.


----------



## catskillman (Mar 4, 2013)

To clear the confusion - 

Poles should both be in 1 hand !! If you have a pole in each hand you naturally put your arms out and muscle the other folks out of the way.  It is bad if there is a mix of heights - I have seen many kids get hit in the head with an elbow getting off the lift.

Interestingly this weekend I saw an instructor in the lift line with both poles tucked under his arm with the points sticking out in the guy behind him face.  The guy said something and he did not seen to get it.  hmmmmmmm


----------



## witch hobble (Mar 4, 2013)

I think that you are taught to have them in one hand and not in use so that you don't trip yourself or your fellow passengers with a poorly placed pole plant as you unload.  That is about as close as you will ski to another person all day, don't want to cause a scene and make the lift stop.


----------



## Cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Hang onto the chair?  Whaaaaa?
> 
> I was taught to have a pole in each hand like Catskillman said, and to stand when the skis hit the ground.  You rise up, you're now in skiing position.  Seems logical.  I cant see a reason why you wouldnt want to already have your poles in skiing condition.



Doesn't seem logical at all.  The unload area is down hill and a skier should never need to push or plant a pole to turn when exiting the chair.  Therefore if the poles have no purpose during unloading, why not keep the primary focus on the chair intact which was quite simply not falling out.  Sitting back and holding onto the chair keeps the skier in a safer position should the the chair emergency stop or strike the station due to an unbalanced chair or gust of wind.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheese said:


> *  The unload area is down hill and a skier should never need to push or plant a pole to turn when exiting* the chair.Therefore if the poles have no purpose during unloading, why not keep  the primary focus on the chair intact which was quite simply not falling  out.  Sitting back and holding onto the chair keeps the skier in a  safer position should the the chair emergency stop or strike the station  due to an unbalanced chair or gust of wind.



True, but I really dont see the benefit in holding the chair either.    I also dont "chicken wing" people to my left and right by holding 2 poles as someone else described above, and I dont think that motion seems natural at all.  Whether to hold 1  or 2 polls probably isnt the most critical thing to begin with, but I'd rather just be ready as soon as I get off the lift.   Also, since I switched to Leki trigger polls a few years ago, I attach as soon as I'm safely boarded on the lift now, so they're de facto in 2 hands.

 Lastly, a few people mentioned they "push" the chair?  I've never in my life done this.  I allow the chair to gently push me and I'm gone.  If that's wrong, I've departed a chair wrong my entire life without any ill effects to myself or others.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

Under feet, get get out lighter and my imaginary friend.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

Scotty said:


> Under feet, get *get out lighter and my imaginary friend*.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> View attachment 8069



How did you get a picture of my friend, lol.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> True, but I really dont see the benefit in holding the chair either. I also dont "chicken wing" people to my left and right by holding 2 poles as someone else described above, and I dont think that motion seems natural at all. Whether to hold 1 or 2 polls probably isnt the most critical thing to begin with, but I'd rather just be ready as soon as I get off the lift. Also, since I switched to Leki trigger polls a few years ago, I attach as soon as I'm safely boarded on the lift now, so they're de facto in 2 hands.
> 
> Lastly, a few people mentioned they "push" the chair? I've never in my life done this. I allow the chair to gently push me and I'm gone. If that's wrong, I've departed a chair wrong my entire life without any ill effects to myself or others.



If one needs to push themselves away from the chair as they're unloading (and the wind isn't blowing 50mph directly in their face   ) then it's quite likely that they're either on a chair that mainly services beginner terrain where by design the lift ops folks/chair manufacturers DON'T want the lower level customers having to negotiate a steep ramp and the likely crash that would result, or folks are just standing up too quickly and not simply letting the chair "push" you down the unloading ramp.  Most chairs, fixed grip or detachable, I just stand up (usually after everyone else) and let the chair push me down the ramp and then depending on the pitch (or sometimes lack there of) of the unloading area, I might use my poles to help me quickly clear the general loading area.  I keep my poles with their wrists straps on ready to go for about 99% of my unloads (the occasional ride with a young child who might need some help unloading being the exception)


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

drjeff said:


> I just stand up and let the chair push me down the ramp.......  I keep my poles with their wrists straps on ready to go for about 99% of my unloads



Yup, this is exactly how I learned.  I wonder if this is a stylistic thing that has changed over the years?  FWIW, I learned in the mid-80s (1986).



Scotty said:


> How did you get a picture of my friend, lol.



I had a feeling it as him!


----------



## Cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Yup, this is exactly how I learned.  I wonder if this is a stylistic thing that has changed over the years?  FWIW, I learned in the mid-80s (1986).



Could be, as I learned a bit earlier when mid stations were more prevalent and I can imagine that a short lapse in attention could snap a set of poles off on a mid station in a heartbeat when dangling them in this manner.

What do you do when loading?  Hold them by the handles and point the tips up the mountain?

Here again, I learned and taught kids to have a hand free to grab the chair when loading.  Watching them boost themselves up and slide back was scary enough without them trying to do it with their hands full.


----------



## St. Bear (Mar 5, 2013)

drjeff said:


> If one needs to push themselves away from the chair as they're unloading (and the wind isn't blowing 50mph directly in their face   ) then it's quite likely that they're either on a chair that mainly services beginner terrain where by design the lift ops folks/chair manufacturers DON'T want the lower level customers having to negotiate a steep ramp and the likely crash that would result, or folks are just standing up too quickly and not simply letting the chair "push" you down the unloading ramp. Most chairs, fixed grip or detachable, I just stand up (usually after everyone else) and let the chair push me down the ramp and then depending on the pitch (or sometimes lack there of) of the unloading area, I might use my poles to help me quickly clear the general loading area. I keep my poles with their wrists straps on ready to go for about 99% of my unloads (the occasional ride with a young child who might need some help unloading being the exception)



Ordinarily I'd agree, but I was at Wildcat on Fri, and their chair is so slow loading and unloading, that you need to push yourself away.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheese said:


> *What do you do when loading?*  Hold them by the handles and point the tips up the mountain?



Both in the inside hand (i.e. right hand if I'm sitting left, left hand if I'm sitting right).


----------



## Cheese (Mar 5, 2013)

BenedictGomez said:


> Both in the inside hand (i.e. right hand if I'm sitting left, left hand if I'm sitting right).



The single at MRG must baffle you.


----------



## Twism86 (Feb 11, 2014)

Bringing back a dead thread but its a good one....

When im sitting next to a hottie I simply say: "Can you please hold my poles for a second, a need a free hand to take down your number." This is usually when her boyfriend/husband I didnt notices grabs them and tosses them off the lift......


----------



## Greg (Mar 9, 2016)

Greg said:


> The new MRG Single chair thread kinda inspired this thought-provoking and truly intriguing thread idea. What do you do with your poles on the lift? Normally, I'll slip them under my right leg as I load the chair and sort of half sit on them on the way up. You?



2knees was busting my balls about this thread today, but this is very important.....so much so that I decided to take a pic today...lol


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2016)

Find a set of 1980 Scott grips and move them to new poles every few years, You split the grip and hang em on the safety bar.
Had a young teenager exclaim "Cool " on Friday when he saw me do it at Blue. Where did you get those?


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 9, 2016)

Had those Scott grips years ago til the cannon double mid station took them out.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2016)

chuckstah said:


> Had those Scott grips years ago til the cannon double mid station took them out.



I go to Tent sales and buy poles with the same diameter as the grips. Pull off the old ones , chuck the tips in my cordless drill and hold a piece of sandcloth and crank it on . Takes the old paint off and gives a nice finish . Put the grips on and good for a few years.
Incredibly the rubber is like new even after all these years.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 9, 2016)

Wish i thought to save them but it was 20 or more years ago. Ill have to look for an old pair


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 9, 2016)

I still have a pair. 


.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2016)

Greg said:


> 2knees was busting my balls about this thread today, but this is very important.....so much so that I decided to take a pic today...lol



you have them backwards, tips in


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 9, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> You split the grip and hang em on the safety bar.


i did that until the mid station offload ramp bent them both


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 9, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i did that until the mid station offload ramp bent them both



I lost a pair also back when K had the goofy South ridge mid station that changed direction, surprised no one got neck injuries. I got rid of them but got a miss mathched pair ( yellow /Black )  when the ski shop I worked for tossed them out. 
Only downside is there tough on gloves .n

I don't know of any midstations in Pa. so I'm safe down here.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 10, 2016)

I have no photographic proof, but they go (usually) under my left leg.  When I'm with my youngest child, I often hold them so that I can keep them in front of him when the bar goes up.  


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## bvibert (Mar 10, 2016)

Greg said:


> 2knees was busting my balls about this thread today, but this is very important.....so much so that I decided to take a pic today...lol



Do you always put them under the same leg, or do you alternate?


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2016)

If I'm doing the under the leg thing with my poles (and I do maybe a 1/3rd of the time) which leg they're under depends on if the chair safety bar has a footrest and where the down bar connecting the safety bar to the footrest.

Using Greg's picture,  I'd put my poles under my right leg as Greg is there if the down bar was on my right, so that the tips of my poles sticking out wouldn't be in the way of the footrest.  If there's not footrest, then I'm very likely to put my poles under my left leg.

Most of the time though, I just leave my pole straps dangling off my wrists, and just let my poles hang freely, unless I need to do something on the lift ride like use my phone/take a picture/clean my goggles, etc


----------



## SIKSKIER (Mar 10, 2016)

Funny,I've always put mine under one armpit.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

Sometimes under my leg or just hold them out beyond the bar. Yesterday at Loveland where there are no bars I held them resting against my leg.


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2016)

Greg said:


> 2knees was busting my balls about this thread today, but this is very important.....so much so that I decided to take a pic today...lol



Was this at Sundown yesterday?  If so, how were the bumps?


----------



## makimono (Mar 10, 2016)

From going back thru this thread it seems like "under Left leg" is preferred about 4 to 1 (which is about the same as the ratio of Right Handers to Left Handers). But do we have a consensus on Baskets Out vs Grips Out?

FTR I'm Left Leg - Baskets Out




Greg said:


>





gmcunni said:


>


----------



## Domeskier (Mar 10, 2016)

makimono said:


> From going back thru this thread it seems like "under Left leg" is preferred about 4 to 1 (which is about the same as the ratio of Right Handers to Left Handers). But do we have a consensus on Baskets Out vs Grips Out?
> 
> FTR I'm Left Leg - Baskets Out



You may be on to something.  I'm left handed and if I were to sit on my poles, which I don't, I would stuff them under my right leg.


----------



## powhunter (Mar 10, 2016)

If Im with Scottys Aunt Mary Jane I secure them under my ass so my hands are free and less of a chance of dropping my stash on the lift line


----------



## drjeff (Mar 10, 2016)

100% baskets out here!  Just the chance that I could impart some "pole tip damage" upon myself as I was sliding them under me is far too great a risk for my taste!! ;-)


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 10, 2016)

Baskets are out always! My baskets are much more uncomfortable to sit on than a grip, and that doesn't even take into thouhht powder baskets.
I don't care which leg. It is dictated by my seat in relation to the bar and if something will hit them.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

Can't understand how some people put their poles straight back under their ass crack.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

i was basket out but switched:
cool racers all seem to be basket in
strap got hung up on something once and almost cost me a clean dismount from the chair


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Can't understand how some people put their poles straight back under their ass crack.



i tried it this past weekend and it was quite uncomfortable.  i think i see more women than men do this.


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> Can't understand how some people put their poles straight back under their ass crack.



They like hard things between their ass?


----------



## Scruffy (Mar 10, 2016)

Baskets out if under your legs, makes getting them out from under you as you approach the end of lift easier and less likely to snag on the back of chair.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2016)

I either hold my poles when riding with others or as is often the case during the week when riding alone lay them down across my lap. I could never understand why some people sit on them.


----------



## hammer (Mar 10, 2016)

I tried doing the sitting thing for a while but it seemed more awkward, and my wife got bothered when I would maneuver to sit on my poles and maneuver to get off the poles at the top.  Just hold them now.


----------



## VTKilarney (Mar 10, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I either hold my poles when riding with others or as is often the case during the week when riding alone lay them down across my lap. I could never understand why some people sit on them.



I agree completely.  The only time I sit on my poles is when I need to use both of my hands to change gloves, use my mobile phone, or something like that - and this is rare.


----------



## ScottySkis (Mar 10, 2016)

powhunter said:


> If Im with Scottys Aunt Mary Jane I secure them under my ass so my hands are free and less of a chance of dropping my stash on the lift line


That's why a vaporizer is awesome no chance of anything falling out a d no playing with a lighter in the winds.

Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## AdironRider (Mar 10, 2016)

Pre rolled joints are the go to. One handed operation.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i was basket out but switched:
> cool racers all seem to be basket in
> strap got hung up on something once and almost cost me a clean dismount from the chair



I do not have any straps on my poles


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 10, 2016)

I don't see anyone sit on poles but teenagers on race teams. I think it's a "cool thing" that most people outgrow due to reality.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 10, 2016)

hammer said:


> I tried doing the sitting thing for a while but it seemed more awkward, and my wife got bothered when I would maneuver to sit on my poles and maneuver to get off the poles at the top.  Just hold them now.



There is no maneuvering required.  Poles are placed between my legs as I sit down, and removed as I stand up at the top.



Smellytele said:


> I do not have any straps on my poles



Me neither.  I use Leki Trigger S poles.



bdfreetuna said:


> I don't see anyone sit on poles but teenagers on race teams. I think it's a "cool thing" that most people outgrow due to reality.



I started long after I was a teenager, and was never on a race team....I guess I am just trying to be cool with the little kids....(that sounds weird)


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 10, 2016)

Hawkshot99 said:


> I started long after I was a teenager, and was never on a race team....I guess I am just trying to be cool with the little kids....(that sounds weird)



I think he was commenting about sitting on them in the crack of your ass not under your leg. If you sit on them in the crack of your ass then that is a different story.


----------



## freeski (Mar 10, 2016)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Find a set of 1980 Scott grips and move them to new poles every few years, You split the grip and hang em on the safety bar.
> Had a young teenager exclaim "Cool " on Friday when he saw me do it at Blue. Where did you get those?


I have three pair of the Scott poles. I just clip them on the bar too. I took my father's and sister's. I think I'm set for life.


----------



## andrec10 (Mar 10, 2016)

bdfreetuna said:


> I don't see anyone sit on poles but teenagers on race teams. I think it's a "cool thing" that most people outgrow due to reality.



I am almost 51 and sit on them most of the time. Its just easier...


----------



## Tin (Mar 10, 2016)

Attempt to use them as harpoons when large women are coming down the slopes.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 10, 2016)

If you're 51 and sit on your poles my statement regarding my observations of the phenomenon mainly being a young racer thing does not apply to you


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

Smellytele said:


> I think he was commenting about sitting on them in the crack of your ass not under your leg. If you sit on them in the crack of your ass then that is a different story.



Is this what you mean Tuna?  

They definitely go under my leg while on the chair. Never thought of it as cool or uncool.  It's just practical.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 10, 2016)

do you put between your legs before you sit down or but them on leg after loaded on the lift?


after for me.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

after


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 10, 2016)

freeski said:


> I have three pair of the Scott poles. I just clip them on the bar too. I took my father's and sister's. I think I'm set for life.



Sweet ! , amazing how the rubber is as good as it is years later. 

At first I thought the my mismathched color black/yellow would be a pain but they haven't been stolen yet. 

My cousin still has his also , after I bent my old ones on a midstation My next set of poles actually caused my UCL tear on my right hand.
Crappy design that had a cap on the top .Was at Hunter on an Icy day , planted a pole and it didn't come out . It basically impaled me in the stomach and I went over the top . The design of the pole trapped my thumb and I heard a loud snap. 

I'm sure if I had been using the old grips it would have slipped out


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Is this what you mean Tuna?
> 
> They definitely go under my leg while on the chair. Never thought of it as cool or uncool.  It's just practical.



Yep ass crack is racer style. I never really paid attention to other ways to go about it. I just hold them under one armpit. And lick them to see if my tongue will stick. If it went under my asscrack that would be gross.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Mar 10, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> do you put between your legs before you sit down or but them on leg after loaded on the lift?
> 
> 
> after for me.


Depends.  If there is plenty of room for the baskets to fit between the seat and the back, then first.  If it's a tight fit, it's after I sit. 



Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> I either hold my poles when riding with others or as is often the case during the week when riding alone lay them down across my lap. I could never understand why some people sit on them.



Yeah... seen so few people sit on their poles I didn't know it was really a thing.  Either that or I'm oblivious.  



I think this forum has 50% of the 2% of people I see that sit on their poles.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

Weird. I'd put the percentage of people I ride the chair with who sit on their poles at well over 50% and rising!  The reason I say rising is all the people today fidgeting with their phones and GoPros.  Put the poles under your leg and you've got two hands free


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2016)

freeski said:


> I have three pair of the Scott poles. I just clip them on the bar too. I took my father's and sister's. I think I'm set for life.


It was because of those grips I tore my rotator cuff.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Weird. I'd put the percentage of people I ride the chair with who sit on their poles at well over 50% and rising!  The reason I say rising is all the people today fidgeting with their phones and GoPros.  Put the poles under your leg and you've got two hands free


Must be a NH thing.


----------



## ss20 (Mar 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Weird. I'd put the percentage of people I ride the chair with who sit on their poles at well over 50% and rising!  The reason I say rising is all the people today fidgeting with their phones and GoPros.  Put the poles under your leg and you've got two hands free



I ski at very "Gaperesque" mountains (see my sig).  Could have something to do with why I never see people sit on their poles :grin:


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Must be a NH thing.



Same thing in VT last season,while skiing Smuggs, Jay, Bush, Killington, you name it.


----------



## steamboat1 (Mar 10, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Same thing in VT last season,while skiing Smuggs, Jay, Bush, Killington, you name it.


Well I see very few doing it. Must be a weekend warrior thing.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 10, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Well I see very few doing it. Must be a weekend warrior thing.



To be honest, I got in the habit of doing it when I used to smoke cigarettes like you do. Throw the poles and gloves under my leg and that freed both hands for lighting the cigarette.  Quit smoking a couple of years ago and have maintained the habit with the poles.


----------



## makimono (Mar 10, 2016)

gmcunni said:


> i did that until the mid station offload ramp bent them both



I bent a pair in half at Pico's mid-station 

I have a bunch of break-away grips still, I like to collect old poles from the dump and swap the grips. Old poles seem stronger than the crap cheapies they make now, plus they're free, and I'm a pole destroyer.


----------



## Smellytele (Mar 11, 2016)

steamboat1 said:


> Must be a NH thing.



We need to differentiate between sitting on their poles and putting their poles under their legs. see lots of people put their poles under their legs everywhere I go (VT, NH, CO, ME). 
Sitting on them is a different story. As someone said usually female ski racers.


----------



## drjeff (Mar 11, 2016)

Tips out, under the left leg at Gunstock right now - no footrest to get in the way!


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 11, 2016)

ss20 said:


> I ski at very "Gaperesque" mountains (see my sig).  Could have something to do with why I never see people sit on their poles :grin:



That wouldn't explain why I ski at mainly non gaperesque hills and don't see 'em either.

I think what it comes down to is I just don't pay attention to what other people do on the lift. Except I notice racers do it at the local mountain maybe because GS suits catch my eye and I notice they ride up together and all do it.


----------



## dlague (Mar 11, 2016)

What do we do with our poles on the lift?

My wife and I generally just lay our poles across both of our laps.  That being said, sometimes we sit on them, other times we just hold them.  I do not really put much thought behind it.


----------



## jrmagic (Mar 12, 2016)

drjeff said:


> 100% baskets out here!  Just the chance that I could impart some "pole tip damage" upon myself as I was sliding them under me is far too great a risk for my taste!! ;-)



Agree with the Doc. My poles have fairly sharp points so definitely not shoving them towards me.


----------



## Hawkshot99 (Mar 13, 2016)

Hopped on the first chair of the day, and instinctively stuck my poles between my legs.  Then I remembered to look down and see how they were positioned.



For this ride I was sitting dead center of a 6-pack, so the poles slipped into the gap between the pads.

On the next run I remembered to take another pic.  I was sitting with a person to my right, so they went under the right leg, angled left.




The last run I took a pic of there were people on my left so angled away.




I felt all of them were natural, so I guess I can go any direction....


----------



## Rushski (Mar 14, 2016)

Only one thing to do w/your poles on the lift:


----------



## billski (Mar 14, 2016)

Drop them.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

From today


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> From today



new snow on the ground?  where you at?


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Wildcat


----------



## jaybird (Mar 15, 2016)

Yeah Right


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Noon today


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Noon today



Much wet weather?  I bailed on Sun River today due to the forecast, but they certainly don't have the elevation of Wildcat.


----------



## deadheadskier (Mar 15, 2016)

Above 3000 stayed mostly snow.  Bottom had some mixing.  All together a net gain that softened the trails nicely.


----------



## chuckstah (Mar 15, 2016)

deadheadskier said:


> Above 3000 stayed mostly snow.  Bottom had some mixing.  All together a net gain that softened the trails nicely.



Nice, SR summit isn't much over 3000, and only claiming a dusting, so I think the right call was made.  Although any ski time is better than work.


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2018)

I hate it when other people on the chair start putting the bar down before i'm set with my poles under my leg.


----------



## bdfreetuna (Mar 31, 2018)

Poles make for giant praying mantis arm extensions to put the bar down super early and keep the bar from being lifted until the last second. Sometimes sneak one around and play the "pop off a stranger's bindings" game.


----------



## Wicked1 (Mar 31, 2018)

Just keep the straps around the wrists... ready to get off and ski. 
Lift attendants have never said a thing about it.
Always sure to not have them pointed at, or near anyone.
Let them dangle

Or I'll stick them under a leg if it is busy.


----------



## Not Sure (Mar 31, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> I hate it when other people on the chair start putting the bar down before i'm set with my poles under my leg.



My badI've done it to a few people . I'm a bit funny about getting it down asap ,I was on a rollback when I was like 12 or 13 that went 50' or so and stopped quickly swinging the chair almost horizontal . Really freaked me out and it stuck with me all those years. 

Speaking of poles I saw a boarder using poles the last time I was out . New fad or some practical application getting through flat areas? Do they work for turning?


----------



## boston_e (Mar 31, 2018)

gmcunni said:


> I hate it when other people on the chair start putting the bar down before i'm set with my poles under my leg.



You don’t put them under your leg as you sit down?


----------



## gmcunni (Mar 31, 2018)

boston_e said:


> You don’t put them under your leg as you sit down?



no, i'm not that advanced.

sit, adjust location, lift leg, place poles.  normally all under 10 seconds


----------



## spring_mountain_high (Apr 1, 2018)

i've recently started putting them under my leg...the hands free thing is nice


----------



## jmgard (Apr 1, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Speaking of poles I saw a boarder using poles the last time I was out . New fad or some practical application getting through flat areas? Do they work for turning?



I hand off my poles to my boarder friends on bad traverses, I can skate just fine without them and it's a lot better than waiting forever for them to walk


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Apr 1, 2018)

I usually hold them both in one hand, never dropped one.  Since I frequently ski solo on weekdays I occasionally lay them on my lap.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## So Inclined (Apr 1, 2018)

I saw an "interesting" hanging-pole technique in use the other day; solo skier (so he had the chair's rails to himself), had his poles turned so one was right side up and one upside down, the pole strap wrapped around the outside  rail, then secured/levered with the basket of the upside down pole. Pretty sure the basket of the other pole was entwined in the other pole's basket, too.  

Never seen that before. Not sure I'd trust it.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2018)

Still using my old strapless 1980 Scott grips. I've moved them to new poles every few years. They hang really well. Just have to pay attention to mid stations and pull them up.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Apr 2, 2018)

I've never liked to sit on my poles.I have them right under my armpit.


----------



## galbro (Apr 2, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> View attachment 23718 Still using my old strapless 1980 Scott grips. I've moved them to new poles every few years. They hang really well. Just have to pay attention to mid stations and pull them up.


Ha, thought I was alone doing that! I'll never voluntarily give up those grips!

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------



## cdskier (Apr 2, 2018)

I've started putting my poles under my leg far more often this year. Otherwise I just hold them in one hand.


----------



## legalskier (Apr 2, 2018)

SIKSKIER said:


> I've never liked to sit on my poles.I have them right under my armpit.



Me too. 
Which is fine until someone lifts the bar without warning.


----------



## Not Sure (Apr 2, 2018)

galbro said:


> Ha, thought I was alone doing that! I'll never voluntarily give up those grips!
> 
> Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk



Skied with my twin cousins last year ...Yup they do the same :razz:

Hope SCOTT CO. reads this . I ski with one Yellow and one Black ,deters pole thieves . Yellow ones looking a bit rough though.

When I replace the poles I use a cordless drill and chuck the tip . One hand hold the drill the other sandpaper and in a few seconds have a brushed aluminum  finish .


----------



## galbro (Apr 3, 2018)

Siliconebobsquarepants said:


> Skied with my twin cousins last year ...Yup they do the same :razz:
> 
> Hope SCOTT CO. reads this . I ski with one Yellow and one Black ,deters pole thieves . Yellow ones looking a bit rough though.
> 
> When I replace the poles I use a cordless drill and chuck the tip . One hand hold the drill the other sandpaper and in a few seconds have a brushed aluminum  finish .


If you see one blue and one black you found me! But not anti theft, it's all I have left...

Sent from my Moto G Play using Tapatalk


----------

